# Missed you guys!!!



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi there!! We'e been without internet for a while, so I've been away from all the action here ): We're staying at a hotel with internet access for a while due to a small house fire (everyone's ok), so I thought I'd stop in and say hello! I've missed this site so much! Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your house fire. Glad everyone is okay, and i hope you're back home soon. Glad you could pop onto the forum to say hi.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to see you back here, nixie )), and sorry you have to deal with the outfall of a house fire ()


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome back Nixie. Sorry about the house fire.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

YAY! *jumps around in excitement* I've really missed you too!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

fire bad, nixie gooood.

lol glad everyone is ok...do report when you get back home


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Nixie - glad to hear everyone is ok and sorry about the house fire. Welcome back!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome back nixie! Sorry to hear about the fire


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh Nixie, I'm sorry to hear about your house. Glad to hear that everyone is ok. Thanks for informing us of what happened. I hope you get back in soon! God bless.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

WB Nixie, very sorry to hear about the fire, but glad everyone is ok. As far as missing us, you need a better scope on your rifle, lol.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I missed you. So, did the fire have to do with anyone's cooking? Not that I'm trying to start anything here.  Good to hear from you.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks, guys!! 

The fire started Thurs. night/Fri. morning, when my little boy put a book over his night light. He woke up screaming when he felt his hand burning. We're counting our blessings like crazy that he woke up when he did, the situation was getting really close to really serious. He has a small burn on his hand and both of my youngest had to be treated for carbon monoxide poisoning, but everyone is fine now. Our son's room has to be gutted and put back together, but the rest of the house was just really stinky and we opted to clean it ourselves. We should be back in our house later this week, and I plan to get the internet running again when we get settled in.

Looking forward to getting caught up on all the spooky business!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ouch that's scary. i'm so glad everyone's alright!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

welcome back. sorry to hear about the fire.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

It's sooo nice to see you around here again!!!!


----------

